# Has anyone user a wood pellet basket?



## goosebump (16 Sep 2009)

Has anyone used one of these?







http://www.kbf.ie/wood-pellet/miscellaneous-items/the-wood-pellet-basket

They seem cheap enough, and would be much more convenient than having to get logs, coal etc. if you have a wood pellet boiler already.

Just wondering how efficient they might be.


----------



## Peter C (16 Sep 2009)

OK to sit an steel patio table when having a few drinks with friends, they give the illusion of heat, generally a waste of money if you are looking for heat, yes I tried one.


----------



## goosebump (17 Sep 2009)

Peter C said:


> OK to sit an steel patio table when having a few drinks with friends, they give the illusion of heat, generally a waste of money if you are looking for heat, yes I tried one.



I imagine burning any fuel outdoors isn't going to be very efficient.

Any chance of a bit more detail. Did you use it in an open fireplace or a stove?


----------



## goosebump (17 Sep 2009)

Anyhow, I did a bit of a test with this tonight.

I took the grill off a disposable barbeque and laid it across the grate in my wood burning stove. I put in about 2kg of pellets and lit a fire lighter under the grate. I closed the doors and open the dampers 100%.

At first, the pellets smoked a lot, but after about 10 minutes they ignited.

Within about 20 minutes the stove was piping hot and sending out good heat.

I put another 2kg of pellets in over the next couple of hours, and now have the dampers down at about 20%.

Room has heated up nicely, and is just as warm as if I was burning logs and briquettes.

Not sure about cost at this stage. Reckon I might use 10-12kg in a full day, which works out at about €2.20 for me. I hopefully will also be able to make savings by using the boiler less.


----------



## Peter C (17 Sep 2009)

I didn't use it on a table outside, I used it in both a stove and an open fire. Unlike your experiment the pellet in the basket burns down from the top not from the bottom up. I would never recommend burning wood pellet as you have described in your test. The reason being wood pellet needs a fumes fan or a very good chimney draught and air intake at a level that is not often found in a standard stove. When smoldering Wood Pellet has smoke that is so strong it burns your eyes and the smell certainly lingers.


----------



## goosebump (17 Sep 2009)

Peter C said:


> I didn't use it on a table outside, I used it in both a stove and an open fire. Unlike your experiment the pellet in the basket burns down from the top not from the bottom up. I would never recommend burning wood pellet as you have described in your test. The reason being wood pellet needs a fumes fan or a very good chimney draught and air intake at a level that is not often found in a standard stove. When smoldering Wood Pellet has smoke that is so strong it burns your eyes and the smell certainly lingers.



I didn't have any issues with smoke or odour. Surely a stove shouldn't be allowing fumes to escape into the room?


----------



## Peter C (17 Sep 2009)

All stovs have the potential to allow fumes into the room, most stoves have airwash, some have tertiary air and all have a primary air intake, each point of air intake can also release smoke into the room though usually in the event of a poorly performing flue or negative air pressure (down draught), the primary reasons for the rule "A Stove Will Not Fix a Bad chimney"
If you think I am not being truthful about the pellet basket send me your name and address by P.M. and I will send it to you, all it will cost you is the postage which will be clearly displayed on the stamps and I will trust you to send me the money. Fair ?


----------



## goosebump (20 Sep 2009)

Peter C said:


> All stovs have the potential to allow fumes into the room, most stoves have airwash, some have tertiary air and all have a primary air intake, each point of air intake can also release smoke into the room though usually in the event of a poorly performing flue or negative air pressure (down draught), the primary reasons for the rule "A Stove Will Not Fix a Bad chimney"
> If you think I am not being truthful about the pellet basket send me your name and address by P.M. and I will send it to you, all it will cost you is the postage which will be clearly displayed on the stamps and I will trust you to send me the money. Fair ?



I don't think you're being untruthful. I just had a different experience. Maybe my stove is performing better than yours.

There doesn't seem to be any consensus on the issue. From what I can see, some have good experiences, some bad.


----------



## Peter C (22 Sep 2009)

Apologies for the poor grammer, sending a P.M. does not imply you think I am telling anything but the truth.
All it means is you would like to try the basket that I will not use again, like you say it may work for you.


----------



## vicar1 (27 Dec 2011)

Hello Goosebump, 
just wondering how the wood pellet basket worked out for you.I have a new solid fuel stove and would like to try wood pellets so any advice would be much appreciated! Currently using compressed sawdust briquettes which are great, but the pellets may be a little cheaper. 

any advice from anyone else gladly received too! 

thanks!


----------

